# Modify my Jag?



## MichiganOutdoorFan (Jul 5, 2006)

Anyone here have experience modifying a sled for ice fishing? I am looking for a welder to mount brackets for my auger, 5 gal buckets, and shanty. Also, wondering if it is possible to give the sled a lift so that I can add a studded track. I currently have a cleated track that I have never tried out on the ice. 

My friend gave me an old 1978 Arctic Cat Jag. Looks good and runs good. I just wanted to get it converted for ice fishing this year. I am willing to pay someone. I used to fish with a guy who told me he heard of someone that does this out of his garage and did 10-15 sleds a year.


----------



## JacknCoke (Nov 24, 2004)

Not sure on the mounting brackets etc. You sure wouldn't want me to do the welding.

You will have a very difficult time with the cleated track on the ice and especially if you're trying to tow a shanty. With some hard pack snow on top you should be ok. You can add studs (through) the cleats but this is a bunch of work and you still have the clearance issue. If you keep the studs a length just above the cleats it still may be the simplest solution.


Best bet to convert to rubber would be to find a donor sled of the same generation that came with the rubber track (thinking el-tigre). and swap out the whole bottom end since you'll need the corresponding drive shaft etc. 2 guys, 2 nights, 2 thirty packs and you should have it wrapped up.


----------



## jamieking989 (Feb 7, 2004)

just buy some bear claws, thats how they studded them cleated tracks.


----------

